# My Friend Pauls Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 12, 2020)

*5 lbs of strip jerky*
By Paul.
Try this for 5 lbs of strip jerky
 Skil Level Beginner
No special tools required.
2 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 cup Soy sauce
1/2 cup Liquid Smoke
1/2 cup Franks Red Hot Sauce
(opt)6 TB Honey
3 TB Mustard (PYM) Plain Yellow Mustard, Frenches or any kind.
6 TB Garlic Salt
2 TB Pepper
4 TB Onion Powder
1 cup Brown Sugar
1 level t cure 1 (only if your going to use smoker)

To Add HEAT2 1/2 TB Crushed Red Pepper or1/2 cup Tabasco sauce

Mix all marinade ingredients in a sauce pan and bring to a boil, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and let cool completely. Pour into plastic container and refrigerate until needed. Measure out 2 cups of mixture for every 3-5 lbs of meat to be marinated. Pour over meat slices that are already in a quart size zip lock bag. Thoroughly wet all sides of meat. Refrigerate overnight or at least 6 hours. Rotate bag every few hours, working the marinade over all meat. Drain the meat and spread the meat (be sure to NOT overlap) onto trays in single layers. If using a dehydrator, dry for 4-5 hours, (depending on thickness) checking every 2 hours. Make sure to rotate trays(bottom to top and flipping the meat as needed) Jerky should be hard but not brittle. Blot up any fat that appears with a paper towel or place jerky in a brown paper bag. For a chewy texture, slice the meat with the grain, or across the grain for a more tender jerky.
If using an oven set on lowest possible setting. Prop oven door open with a spoon or fork about 1/4 inch to let moisture escape.
If you use your smoker start at 130* and bump 10* until you reach 170* on your smoker.


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the recipe. I have never boiled the marinade, will try that next time. My powdered spice never stuck right. 

i marinade 12 hours or more, heavy smoke few hours, then in dehydrater to finish off.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 12, 2020)

Man, that looks good.  Definitely going to try.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 12, 2020)

Sounds great, adding to the jerky list for sure.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hmm....  Somehow I missed this thread...  Thank you for sharing! I just started to marinate 3,5 # of beef to make some jerky. I would definitely use this recipe but.... next time. Anyways, about a pound of jerky (after drying) won't last too long! Thank you again!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2020)

Sounds excellent Rick!
I’m not. big jerky fan, but this even sounds good to me!
Al


----------

